# Holy Spring Peepers Batman!!!



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

They were out in force last night. They were so loud that you could not hear yourself think. Its the best music to sleep to. It was nice to be able to finally open up the windows and get some fresh air moving through the house.

Steve


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

i have a 120 acre wetland behind the house, they just started peeping, but the sand hill cranes have also come in for nesting season and those I can live without...noisy critters


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow that's pretty early.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've already had a pair of yellow finch's at my house, been here for about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Expected to hear them two nights ago but they would have an inch of snow on them here today.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> I've already had a pair of yellow finch's at my house, been here for about 3 or 4 days.


*The finches stick around my place but the males are now starting to get their yellow color back from the drab greenish color they carry trough the winter.*


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

No frogs up here yet. :sad:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

cointoss said:


> *The finches stick around my place but the males are now starting to get their yellow color back from the drab greenish color they carry trough the winter.*


Hmmmm,, maybe these 2 stuck around all year and I just never noticed 'em.


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not hearing the peepers, but I am hearing the honkers in the field next to my house.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

cointoss said:


> *The finches stick around my place but the males are now starting to get their yellow color back from the drab greenish color they carry trough the winter.*


Goldfinches. We used to call them canaries. I'm going ice fishing today but sping peepers are coming. The Little Manistee is up to top of the banks so spring is coming.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

I've had goldfinches all winter too, the males are starting to yellow up. Always used to call em canaries too, Ray.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Had a toad wandering around the yard yesterday, also.


----------

